# Mossberg 835 v Benelli Nova



## jcasteel

I have not hunted in ND for many years and that was when I was stationed there. Still had wonderful hunts in the state. I taught Hunter safety for awhile too. y question is this i am looking at a new goose and crane gun for next season and need a few expert ideas. I am looking at the Mossberg 835 and the Benelli Nova, if you have some thoughts on these two, reliability, recoil with the big shell let me know.
Thanks,
Jess


----------



## 870 XPRS

THE ONLY GUN YOU NEED :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS

ok maybe there are some better guns on the market


----------



## SiouxperDave25

I bought my 835 in 1989 and haven't had a single problem with it. I'd buy another in a heartbeat.


----------



## adokken

I have a 835 like new but unable to use it anymore due to a injury to my left arm, in my opinion it is a great gun and would sell it anytime.Had to go to a semi-auto and that is also a Mossberg which has never given ne a triuble. And believe Mossberg is still made in America. :beer:


----------



## adokken

I can spell better then that."me trouble" :withstupid:


----------



## dblkluk

I have a Nova that is three years old, and its has seen more stubble than a gun 100 times its age. I have been very happy with it. 
It has been dragged through the mud, dropped out of the truck, and been filled with more dirt than the average garden, sometimes all in one day!! :lol: and has never let me down!! I don't think you can go wrong with Benelli!


----------



## GooseBuster3

Every body has a diffrent opinion on the novas, I wouldnt waste the money ever again to buy a benilli. Mine was the worst gun I ever owned. I bought an X2 and its hasnt failed me yet. Spend the extra money and buy a semi auto.


----------



## 870 XPRS

A frequent alias of the Nova is "crap", imo, i'd definately go with the 835 over the Nova if those are you only two choices.


----------



## duckslayer15

870, Nova is a very nice gun...I happen to own one, and if you dont have one than your not entitled to an opinion about a nova. I happen to have an 870 Express and i think its a reliable gun but other than that its a peice of trash


----------



## 870 XPRS

LOL, ok i'll take my opinion back, i've never used one or seen one didn't even know that benelli made shotguns to tell you the truth. Thanks for putting me in my place. :withstupid:


----------



## duckslayer15




----------



## Fetch

I have had several 835's & 870's never had a Nova but thats because they look to weird for me :lol:

You can't usually go wrong with a pump - except that weird bottom eject Browning - can't throw one in the chamber guick either :roll:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

Max4 NOVA


----------



## GooseBuster3

Novas are still ****. I went though 2 of the pieces of junk. They really like to fall apart when you are up in Sask. :******:


----------



## duckslayer15

you must have gotten some used sh!tty nova


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm

great topic!!! personaly i like the novas but i have only had that and a 870. my dad has a a-5 that i like to shoot. but u might as well mark me down for nova.


----------



## JK

835/nova/870
all make good canoe paddle. i've have shoot a 835 for 7 years and love it and u can pick up a nice used 1 for under 200$ used 870 for one seson now use for tent stake hated it just did not fit me have a friend that loves his ? dont know why.Talked with many friends that like novas and say they drag them threw lots of crap but they are still ugly and not made in america.
all good guns matter of opinion and what fits you


----------



## duckslayer15

Your a little late for the debate...also you said the nova's ugly...well i bought the gun not because it was pretty, i also diddnt buy the 870 because it was pretty..also you said they all make great canoe pattles...nova dosent, stock is hollow buddy! When you purchase a Nova and use it for over 2 years please feel free to state your opinion. I dont have an 835 nor shot one, so i dont have an opinion :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3

NOVAS still suck, I wouldnt use them as a canoe paddle cause they would fall apart so fast.


----------



## dblkluk

Like it has been said , everyone has an opinion on the Nova, but I love mine. The only complaint I have is shooting 3 1/2s through it during the early season, when I'm only wearing a long sleeve T shirt. It kicks like a mule!! The recoil kit might not be a bad idea!


----------



## Guest

Mossberg all the way!!! 8)


----------



## duckslayer15

dblkluk- your exactly right about the recoil it kicks like a hog
GB3- why so much hate


----------



## GooseBuster3

Why so much hate? Cause i went through to of the pices of crap in 5 years,thats why. One went to **** on me so I sent it in and they gave me a new and the last one has just been as bad of or worse then the first one. I hunt ALOT and dont need a gun that will jam on me all the time and I have to clean while im in my blind.


----------



## gandergrinder

I have never owned a nova but I've seen Decoyers fail, I know Hustads has failed and Goosebuster has had two that didn't work. I have also seen two Super Blacks and one M1 super 90 fail when it counts out in the field. I have absolutely no confidence in the performance of Benelli products and will never buy one.

I have to applaud there marketing. They seem to only give there guns to outdoor writers who would never bad mouth any product.

Actually have any of you guys ever seen an outdoor writer say they didn't like a product? Everything always works great but we all know why that is. If you don't say nice things you won't get anymore of our free products.


----------



## Decoyer

I have a nova and have to say that is does jam on occasion, but most of the time it is my fault for not cleaning it. I think I only cleaned my gun once last fall and only had problems right before I cleaned it. BUT, that from what I have seen Benelli produces a larger than normal % if lemmons than most. Either guys that have Benelli's never have a problem, or it goes to crap on them right out of the box. Would I buy one again? I don't know. I have had problems with the nova, but not any more than anyone has had considering the way I treat my gun.


----------



## Canada_Hunter

i can tell you my 835 was ****tt!!!!half of the time that damnn things wouldnt eject emptys shells from the barrel...and mossberg customers services is really bad to say the least...they told me send it back with like 30$ for shipping at my fee plus it cost me 70 $ more to get it fix...and you know what???they havent fixed anything...so it cost me a hundred bucks for nothing...i remember 4 years ago during a duck hunt...that was the only time we have had a great spot to hunt ducks over water and my 835 is running like a singleshot...i had to take a branch to eject emptys...i was so furious i throw it in the river...I finally sold it for 150$...Now i have a remington 1100 and i never had a single jam or anything and i have shot over 3000 round out of itor maybe a 1300 i have on too and never failed me :beer:


----------

